# Naturködermontagen fürs Brandungsangeln



## Wallerknaller (14. November 2001)

Servus,da ich Novize im Brandungsangeln bin, bitte ich um Eure Mithilfe.
Wer kann mir Tipps zum Bau von Vorfachmontagen für das Brandungsangeln auf Platte geben.
Welche Montagen sind gut und welche bevorzugt Ihr ?
Sind gekaufte Fertigmontagen zu empfehlen ?
Welche Firmen haben gute und nicht zu teure im Angebot.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.Gruß Wallerknaller


----------



## Brady (14. November 2001)

Hi
Schau mal auf die HP von Meeresangler-Schwerin. Da findest Du recht viel über&acute;s Brandungsangeln.

------------------
Gruß und Glück Auf Brady


----------



## Wallerknaller (14. November 2001)

Servus Brady,vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis.
Gruß Wallerknaller


----------



## Angelheini (15. November 2001)

Hallo Wallerknaller,Zebco bietet eine ganze Menge guter Montagen zum Kauf an, von diesen habe ich mir je eins zugelegt und mit einigen Veränderungen nachgebaut.
Das spart zwar keine Zeit, aber eine Menge Geld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Angelheini


----------



## MichaelB (15. November 2001)

Moin Knaller,auch die Webseite vom FFT-Webmaster bietet eine Menge, die Adresse weiß ich nicht auswendig, aber schau einfach mal ins Brandungsforum, dort postet er recht oft. Und in erwähntem Forum erfährst Du ebenfalls jede Menge übers Brandungsangeln!
Ich habe es letztes Jahr so gemacht, daß ich mir ein paar Montagen fertig gekauft habe und dann "abgeschaut" was man wo wie zurechtbastelt. Die Montagen von Eisele kann ich empfehlen, sind aber nicht ganz billig...Gruß von Michael[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von MichaelB am 15-11-2001 um 10:29.]


----------



## Wallerknaller (15. November 2001)

Danke Angelheini und MichaelB, werde warscheinlich einige Montagen ordern und dann nachbauen.
Testlauf dann im April auf Langeland bei Bagenkop( Dovens Klint ).Gruß Wallerknaller


----------



## Platti (16. November 2001)

Hi Wallerknaller,wenn´s Dir um Plattfisch auf Llangeland geht, hast Du vom (driftenden) Boot aus viel bessere Karten. Versteif Dich nicht zu sehr aufs Brandungsangeln, das ist eher als Alternative zum Bootsangeln bei schlechtem Wetter zu empfehlen. Wenn´s aber unbedingt Brandungsangeln sein muß, ist auch das Gebiet um den Leuchtturm von Tranekaer immer einen Versuch wert. Wenn Du genaueres wissen willst, mail mich mal an.Gruß Platti


----------



## Wallerknaller (17. November 2001)

Servus Platti,danke für Deine Nachricht. Wie fischt Du auf Platte vom driftenden Boot aus ?
Pose oder gleitendes Gundblei ?
Welche Montagen ??Bitte sei so gut und gib mir noch ein paar Tips !Gruß Wallerknaller


----------



## chippog (24. November 2001)

eine der besten montagen ist oberhalb und unterhalb von einem pilker einen haken anzubringen. den oberen bringst du nach dem paternosterprinzip an, so dass er ein bis zwei dezimeter über dem pilker baumelt, und den unteren als nachläufer zirka zwei bis vier dezimeter vom pilker entfernt. perlen sind nie verkehrt. in der regel ist ein langschenkeliger haken von vorteil, weil du ihn besser aus dem plattfischmaul rausholen kannst. die grössen 1 bis 8 sollten ausreichen. meine favoriten sind 4 und 6. das gewicht des pilkers sollte so gewählt sein, dass du trotz abdrift gut bodenkontakt halten kannst ohne zu viel schnur rauszugeben. eine andere montage ist ein mit einem blei versehenes rohr aus metall oder plastik, das auf der vorfachschnur gleiten kann und hinter dass du zwei oder drei haken an einem längeren nachlauf von zirka 60 bis 300 zentimetern anbringst. der lange nachlauf kann nur bei wenigen angelnden montagen benutzt werden, also zum beispiel nicht auf einem angelkutter. dass gäbe sonst einige perücken und nen riesen ärger. solltest du aber allein oder zu zweit sei, kann damit durchaus mal gefischt werden. dadurch erhöhen sich zum beispiel die chancen auf steinbutt. sollte das nicht ausreichen, frag einfach noch mal nach!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Wallerknaller (24. November 2001)

Servus Chippog,muchas gracias für Deine ausführliche Antwort.Gruß Wallerknaller


----------



## Platti (24. November 2001)

Hi Wallerknaller,für Llangelandbelt-Verhältnisse vom treibenden Boot auf Platte fische ich gern so leicht wie möglich. Ich benutze relativ lange Ruten 3m bis 3,60m, kleine Multi mit max. 20er geflochtener als Hauptschnur. 50 bis 120 Gramm Blei je nach Tiefe und Strömung. Damit kommst du fast immer runter, notfalls die ganze Montage eine Nummer schwerer, dann Treibanker nicht vergessen. Vorfach monofil, mindestens 1/2 m kürzer als die Rute. Das Blei(am Messingröhrchen) liegt etwa in Vorfachmitte. 1 Hakenvorfach oberhalb des Bleis, mit 0,35 mm Monofil kann nicht viel passieren. Wichtig sind scharfe Haken ca. Größe 1, ein paar Perlen und ein nicht zu kleiner Locklöffel (Perlmutt ist gut!)auf dem Vorfach bringen mehr Bewegung in die Sache. Gleiches Vorfach hinter dem Blei als Endvorfach. Petri!Gruß Platti


----------



## Wallerknaller (24. November 2001)

Servus Platti,habe sofort Deine und die Nachricht von Chippog abgespeichert. Sind echt gute Infos für mich.
Leider liegen unsere Boote im Hafen von Bagenkop und die Fahrt hoch nach Tranekaer Fyr bzw. Botofte ist doch schon weit. Mal sehen ob wir da hinfahren.
Noch eine kleine Frage an Dich. Wie siehts denn im Süden auf Platte vom Boot aus ??
Kannst Du mal aus Deinem Nähkästchen plaudern und mir noch ein paar Plätzchen nennen ??
Bei Bukkemose siehts doch auch ganz gut aus oder ?Bin schon auf weitere Nachrichten von Dir gespannt.Gruß Wallerknaller


----------



## Wallerknaller (25. November 2001)

Servus Platti,bitte fahr Deine Tentakel so weit wie möglich aus.Gruß Wallerknaller


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. November 2001)

Moin Platti!
Ich fahre im Aprill wieder nach Spodsbjerg. So wie jedes Jahr. Wir schleppen Hauptsächlich vor Traenacker und weiter nördlich auf der großen Sandbank. Und Ihr?
Deine Montagen sind gut so ähnlich habe ich es auch.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Platti (25. November 2001)

Hi Wallerknaller,wir fahren immer ab Spodsberg, deshalb kann ich dir über den Raum um Bagenkop aus eigener Erfahrung leider nichts übers Bootsfischen sagen. Aber ich werd´mal meine Tentakeln ausfahren und hören, was die Kumpels so wissen. Ich melde mich dann wiederBis dannPlatti


----------



## Platti (25. November 2001)

Hi Meeresangler-Schwerin, Hi wallerknaller,wir fischen wie ihr vor Tranekaer oder südlich Spodsberg vor der grünen Tonne etwa in Höhe der letzten Ferienhäuser.
Am besten auf Platte ist aber, wenn das Wetter die Überfahrt zulässt, drüben vor Lolland, und zwar der Küstenabschnitt vor dem Windpark. Da stehen sechs Windkraftanlagen nebeneinander. Davor super Plattfischangelei mi den beschriebenen Methoden, See ist teilweise ziemlich flach, du brauchst also nicht nah an die Küste. Im Oktober war so um die 7 m die günstigste Tiefe.Also, mach die Kisten voll, meeresangler.Wallerknaller, ich bin mit den Tentakeln zugange.GrußPlatti


----------



## Wallerknaller (25. November 2001)

Servus Platti, Chippog und Meeresangler-Schwerin,welche Ruten nehmt Ihr fürs Schleppen auf Platte ? Pilkruten oder leichte Brandungsruten, wie hoch ist das Wurfgewicht, sensible oder harte Spitzen, Marken ? 
Sind schwere Hecht und Wallerruten ok ?
Wie sind die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße der  Platten in Dänemark ?
Welche Köder nehmt Ihr ( Wattwurm,Seeringelwürmen,Spierlinge,Rejkers,Heringe, oder Fetzen ?? ) und wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit ?
Ist die Hängerrate sehr hoch ?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber wenn man solche Profis wie Ihr es seit, ausquetschen kann, nutze ich natürlich meine Chance !Gruß Wallerknaller


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. November 2001)

Moin WK!
Bei Ruten kannst Du eigentlich viele nehmen. Sie dürfen nicht zu hart sein. Es kann eine 10-30 Ibs Bootsrute sein oder eine Pilkrute oder eine Hechtrute. Sie sollte aber eine sensible Spitze haben damit Du die Bisse gut erkennen kannst und beim Drill ein gutes festes Rückrat. Geflochtene Schnur ist sehr zu empfehlen. Das zumindest funzt vom kleinen Boot ganz gut. Vom Kutter können die Ruten etwas länger sein (Brandungsruten) muß aber nicht. Ruten um die 330 cm reiche da auch.
Köder sind wie überall am besten die Wattis. Wenn man auch mal ein Steinbutt fangen möchte sollte Hering immer im Gepäck mitgeführt werden. Seeringler sind eben so gut aber nicht an jedem Tag.
Das mit der Hängerrate ist so eine Sache das kommt ja immer auf den Untergrund an wo Du angel willst und den kannst Du auf Deinem Echolot doch gut erkennen. Stark Steiniger Grund ist natürlich sehr Hängerverdächtig aber auch gut für Dorsch.
Geröllgrund gibt eigentlich keine Hänger, Dorsch sollte da aber auch zu finden sein und mit viel Glück besagter Steinbutt. 
Auf Sandgrund ist natürlich am besten wegen den Hängern aber da brauchst Du dann auch nicht viel mit Dorsch rechnen außer Einzelfänge. Dafür sollte dort der Butt ganz gut unterwegs sein.
Schonzeiten haben die Dänen glaub ich nicht. Bei Dorsch jedenfalls und Flunder auch nicht. Bei Steinbutt bin ich aber selber überfragt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.------------------

          www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Wallerknaller (26. November 2001)

Gruezi Meeresangler-Schwerin,habe die Infos von Dir aufgesogen und abgespeichert. Werde eine schwere Wallerrute mit sensibler Spitze sowie eine leichte Pilkrute mit ebenso sensibler Spitze einpacken.
Mal sehen obs funzt !! 
Mein Traum wäre es ein paar schöne Platte die Pfannenübergröße haben zu erwischen, wenn ich recht viel Massel habe vielleicht sogar einen Steinbutt oder sogar eine Seezunge.
Platte geräuchert sind nämlich ein Traum da läßt Du alles andere liegen. Werde im April über meine Fänge berichten.Vielleicht kann ich auch mal endlich eine schöne Meerforelle erwischen. Naja mal sehen.Gruß Wallerknaller


----------



## chippog (27. November 2001)

sieben (210) bis neun (270) fuss (cm) und schnurklasse 4 bis 8 kg respektive wurfgewicht 50 bis 120 gramm finde ich bei der rute angemessen. ich liebe die ganzaktion, weil sich die rute so schön biegt, wenn einer dran ist und vor allem, weil sie die stumme geflochtene besser abdämpft. da gehen dann weniger fische verloren. an sonsten sollte die bremse der rolle sehr vorsichtig eingestellt werden. miesmuscheln, makrelenfetzen und, vor allem für steinbutt, sandaal fehlten noch in deiner köderaufzählung. letzteren, soll es zum teil in dänischen angelgeschäften zu kaufen geben. es ist nie verkehrt, verschiedene köder auszuprobieren, auch am gleichen haken gleichzeitig. manchmal finde ich es jedoch besser höchstens zwei, drei köder mitzunehmen, weil dann der "köderstress" nicht so gross ist. watt- oder seeringelwurm, heringfetzen und muscheln oder krabben (reyers) sind dann für mich erste wahl. die köderfrage ist allerdings wie auch alles andere eine geschmacksfrage, für angler und fisch... verschiedene anfüttertechniken solltest du dir vielleicht auch noch durch den kopf gehen lassen. meines wissens nach gibt es mindestmasse in dänemark. ich weiss aber nicht, ob sie für rutenangler gelten, und welche es sind. dass sollte aber der angelladen wissen.------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Wallerknaller (27. November 2001)

Servus Chippog,bedanke mich recht herzlich für Deine Ausführungen. Werde Dir mitteilen was ich im April 2002 auf die Schuppen legen konnte.Machs gut.Gruß Wallerknaller


----------



## chippog (28. November 2001)

na da bin ich gespannt, als wäre ich selber mit im boot! wir hören voneinander, wenn auch manchmal recht platt...

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Meeresangler01 (28. November 2001)

Moin WallerknallerMindestmaße Dänemark:
- Scholle: 27 cm
- Flunder: 25,5 cm
- Steinbutt: 30 cm
- Kliesche: 25 cm
- Seezunge: 24,5 cm
- Glattbutt: 30 cmSchonzeiten für weibliche Plattfische:
- Flunder: 01.02. - 15.05.
- Scholle: 15.01. - 30.04.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Wallerknaller (28. November 2001)

Servus Meeresangler01,vielen Dank für die Infos. Aber woran erkennt man die weiblichen Plattfische ?
Am Lippenstift oder am Schmuck ?
Kannst Du mich bitte aufklären ?Danke Wallerknaller


----------



## Meeresangler01 (28. November 2001)

Hallo Wallerknallerdie meisten weiblichen Plattfische kann man nicht als solche erkennen. Bei einiegen wenigen kann man eine deutliche verdickung erkennen bei den meisten allerdings nicht. Wer ganz sicher gehen will nimt in der Schonzeit gar keine Plattfische mit. In der Schonzeit wie auch noch 1 - 2 Monate später sind die meisten Platten eh viel zu dünn. Gruß
Thomas


----------



## chippog (29. November 2001)

danke jörg!!!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (29. November 2001)

schlimmstenfalls, und damit am besten vor der laichzeit, kannst du es erst beim ausnehmen sehen, rogen und milch eben. bei klieschen sehe ich es garantiert beim durchleuchten im gegenlicht. der rogen ist sowohl grösser alsauch dunkler als die milch. das erfordert allerdings etwas übung, die du dir am besten vor der schonzeit verschaffst. interessanter weise gelingt mir vor allem bei klieschen entweder der fang von hauptsächlich weibchen oder hauptsächlich männchen, meistens so um die achzig, neunzig prozent des jeweilig vorherschenden geschlechts. woran das liegt, weiss ich auch nicht. mehr weiss ich auch nicht im moment. und damit wie immer, trotz allem und überhaupt:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

